# brown trout consumption



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

dinoday said:


> I've eaten the put and takes from Wixom and didn't care for it.Smoked they're good, but pan fried :nono:


I think they'll be worse than years past since the fish seem bigger and appear to have spent more time in the rearing ponds.


----------

